# Who else gets weird looks from their partners..



## Jessica (8 Jan 2018)

whenever they get all excited about plants? I'm constantly sneaking in with new plants, even if it's just some cheap bunched plants for the axolotls that I know will get destroyed - a wee shame for the plants but nice to enrich their aquarium with. Also get all excited just buying Egeria for the goldfish to munch on for a bit of enrichment/decorate their tank with. I don't think they get it..


----------



## Chubbs (9 Jan 2018)

Jessica said:


> whenever they get all excited about plants? I'm constantly sneaking in with new plants, even if it's just some cheap bunched plants for the axolotls that I know will get destroyed - a wee shame for the plants but nice to enrich their aquarium with. Also get all excited just buying Egeria for the goldfish to munch on for a bit of enrichment/decorate their tank with. I don't think they get it..


Mine often tells me she doesn’t understand my obsession. But she does often comment on how beautiful and natural she thinks it looks but in general she thinks it’s boring. I just don’t tell her when I’m Changing things about until after I’ve done them. Another rule I have is never tell her how much I spend each month on it  keeps us both happy that way


----------



## kadoxu (9 Jan 2018)

I don't get weird looks... just the "I'm full of this aquarium sh*t" sigh... and the occasional "You're always in the fish room!" & the "NO MORE AQUARIUMS!!!" 

Then when someone comes over to visit, she proudly shows the aquariums around like they're the best looking piece of art in the world!


----------



## zozo (9 Jan 2018)

I guess, the way i look back at people giving me a weird look because they do not understanding my obsesion with nature is much weirder..


----------



## Zeus. (9 Jan 2018)

Wife gave up on my hobbies a long time ago, but it works both ways in a good relatioship


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jan 2018)

Don't have that problem anymore


----------



## Gaina (2 Feb 2018)

I've been keeping fish for three years now and I've decided 'fish nerd' is a deal breaking quality in a future partner.


----------



## MadMike (2 Feb 2018)

Me! My wife loves the tank, I catch her staring at it, she loves how the kids interact with it and help feed the fish too. But when I get excited about a new piece of tech/fish/plant whatever, I get the look! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblingUnder (3 Feb 2018)

Jessica said:


> I'm constantly sneaking in with new plants



Me too, here's my latest acquisition 'Bucephalandra Red' looks really nice. Also useful if you want some peace, just talk about them in great detail & you will find they get the point (unless they also have a tank). Either way everyone's a winner.


----------

